# North sea pioneer



## Tony the hippy chippy

Anyone work on the northsea pioneer as I've been watching the progress of this rig being steadily dismantled she was just outside the brakewater off takoradi Ghana I think the rig arrived around 2010 with all the gear on drill tower lifeboats then in 2019 when I retired from sea life she was still there but not a lot left some locals say she was a marine observatory I still don't know 😉 regards tony


----------



## Blackal

I had some photos off the internet of it where it had been stripped of much of the topsides (poss around 2010 or later).

Also in the area was the old "Seahawk", a tender-assist drill rig once owned by Atwood Oceanics, which has also been stripped and I understand - touching the bottom in one corner.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

Blackal said:


> I had some photos off the internet of it where it had been stripped of much of the topsides (poss around 2010 or later).
> 
> Also in the area was the old "Seahawk", a tender-assist drill rig once owned by Atwood Oceanics, which has also been stripped and I understand - touching the bottom in one corner.


Hi blackal the rig was in Angola for years redundant then moved up to Ghana to secondi close to takoradi regards tony


----------



## Blackal

Yeah - I passed them (both?) in Sept '11 from Takoradi to Atwood Hunter which was departing Ghanaian waters for EG. No pics of North Sea Pioneer (might have been too distant), but sailed close to the Seahawk. It was looking okay back then.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

Blackal said:


> Yeah - I passed them (both?) in Sept '11 from Takoradi to Atwood Hunter which was departing Ghanaian waters for EG. No pics of North Sea Pioneer (might have been too distant), but sailed close to the Seahawk. It was looking okay back then.
> View attachment 690453


Hi blackal remember the seahawk when going in and coming out of takoradi it was tilting right over and looking a right mess 😳 tony


----------



## Blackal

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi blackal remember the seahawk when going in and coming out of takoradi it was tilting right over and looking a right mess 😳 tony


Yeah, seen some pics of it - stripped of anything of value and down by the head, touching the bottom.


----------

